# Burstner Vs Hymer - Who wins and why?



## aikidoamigo

I know this is the Burstner forum... so only 'real' justification please... of course all these are emotional / subjective.


----------



## apxc15

aikidoamigo said:


> I know this is the Burstner forum... so only 'real' justification please... of course all these are emotional / subjective.


Burstner has been part of the Hymer group since 1998, so all much of a muchness I think.

Pete 8)


----------



## aikidoamigo

Ah interesting you see,..... I didn't even know that much!

It looks like the Burstner are a little cheaper for the equivalent models, would that be true to say or is their a specific reason for it (such as chassis type etc.)?


----------



## teemyob

*van chassis*

Hello,

I would say Hymer as they have more motorhomes available on Mercedes chassis.

TM


----------



## GEMMY

Chassis' are the same, Hymer has the edge on quality of internal fitments.

tony


----------



## 747

Other motorhomes wave to Burstners. :wink: 

They put two fingers up to Hymers (because they never wave back). :lol:


----------



## apxc15

747 said:


> Other motorhomes wave to Burstners. :wink:
> 
> They put two fingers up to Hymers (because they never wave back). :lol:


Interesting.

I wave to anyone.

This thing about Hymer owners is just a myth.

There are ignorant owners of all makes, usually the ones with brand spanking new machines, no matter what make.

Pete 8)


----------



## javea

747 said:


> Other motorhomes wave to Burstners. :wink:
> 
> They put two fingers up to Hymers (because they never wave back). :lol:


I always do! :lol: :lol:


----------



## peejay

Buerstner has a 5 year body warranty

Hymer has a 6 year one.

Pete


----------



## jonegood

As a sociable A class owner - Ive got no snobbery issues about waving to other campers whatever they re in, 

but there are so many MHs these days that must confess I only wave back, otherwise you re driving down the road looking like Virgil Tracey!


----------



## Markt500

Hymer are better for the single reason that in your posts, you can state HYMER and it winds people up, apparently  

Mark, HYMER owner


----------



## CurlyBoy

747 said:


> Other motorhomes wave to Burstners. :wink:
> 
> They put two fingers up to Hymers (because they never wave back). :lol:


...I do....
curlyboy


----------



## RichardnGill

I always thought that the group marketed its products

Hymer best
Burstner 2nd
Defthleffs 3rd

I could be wrong though.


Richard...


----------



## leltel

I wave, even to white van men, horse boxes! I even wave to other Motor Homers when I am in my car, for some reason, they don't wave back


----------



## apxc15

Today, the HYMER Group comprises the brands HYMER, Eriba, Bürstner, Carado, Laika and Niesmann + Bischoff, as well as the accessories brand Movera. In the holding CMC, the motor home and caravan brands Dethleffs, Sunlight, LMC and TEC are combined. 


In Europe, the prestige brands are considered to be Niesmann + Bischoff and Concorde.

Mention of their names doesn't seem to wind anyone up. I wonder then why Hymer seems to do so ?


Pete 8)


----------



## CurlyBoy

I think, as in all things,what will suit one person may not be to another's liking,you pays your money and takes your choice.
vive le difference!!

curlyboy


----------



## Spacerunner

I see so many threads concerning faults on Hymers that I'm not so sure that they are as good as they are reputed to be.

_A contented Chausson owner_


----------



## teemyob

*Hymer*



Markt500 said:


> Hymer are better for the single reason that in your posts, you can state HYMER and it winds people up, apparently
> 
> Mark, HYMER owner


Yep, I washed the FRANKIA Yesterday. Looked on top of the FRANKIA, FRANKIA needed a Clean. Upon cleaning the FRANKIA, seems FRANKIA may need the roof seal re-sealing. Must get some advice about the FRANKIA in the FRANKIA section of FRANKIAHomeFacts, I mean motorhomefacts.

TM

FRANKIA Owner.


----------



## nicholsong

Pete (apxc15)

I was wondering when someone would mention Niesmann+Bischoff, which are still built in the orignal pre-Hymer Group factory

While, as an owner, I agree they are quality I am surprised you classify them with Concorde.

And what about Cathargo?

Of course those last 2 manufacturers are in the larger MH market, whereas N+B are also in the 5-6m bracket.

One point I like about N+B is their technical help to second-hand owners, which may not be group-wide. Their Owners' Manual is quite comprehensive but have seen opposite comments about Hymer.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong

On the waving issue.

I apologise to 'C' Class owners but I have stopped initiating a wave, because I use to wave but found out to my embarrassment I had mis-identified and was waving at 'white van man'!

Oh, and I have also thought it was an 'A' Class which turned out to be a 16-seat coach!

I suppose there is no right answer. He Ho.

Geoff


----------



## 747

nicholsong said:


> On the waving issue.
> 
> I apologise to 'C' Class owners but I have stopped initiating a wave, because I use to wave but found out to my embarrassment I had mis-identified and was waving at 'white van man'!
> 
> Oh, and I have also thought it was an 'A' Class which turned out to be a 16-seat coach!
> 
> I suppose there is no right answer. He Ho.
> 
> Geoff


Should've gone to Specsavers. :lol:


----------



## nicholsong

747

I used to spot your type at 3 miles


----------



## CaGreg

It gets confusing as we own a Mini, a campervan and I also do tourguiding in large coaches. I often have to do some quick thinking before I wave. It's easy to forget which one I'm in and it amuses coach drivers no end when I keep waving at confused motorhomers from the jump seat of the coach. Mini drivers can't even see me waving from their low position on the rain.

My vote would be Hymer as I suffer from Hymer-envy.

Ca


----------



## Markt500

*Re: Hymer*



teemyob said:


> Like it!


----------



## Tys

*hymers*

I always wave,as does sue,its the people that count


----------



## Sonesta

We've never owned a Hymer so unfortunately I cannot comment on them personally but as a Burstner owner I suppose that qualifies me to pass a comment?

We are very pleased with the quality of finish of our Burstner and it's the little attentions to detail features that have impressed us the most. Another thing we like about Burstner is the excellent After Care they provide their customers with and they really do support their dealers. :thumbright:

I think German vans on the whole appear to be very well built but who or which manufacturer or brand name is better than another, I have absolutely no idea. I think providing you are happy with whichever van you own, it matters very little what the critics may say and thankfully there are myriads of different vans out there designed to suit all tastes, styles, preferences and budgets! Good job too as otherwise motorhome shows such as Dussledorf or the NEC would become pretty boring and uninteresting venues to visit as all you would see on display would be rows and rows of identical vans! 

Sue


----------



## teemyob

*Vans*

We have a Frankia

I like the Hymer S840

But considering a Smaller Burstner Aero Or A Captain Cook


----------



## JockandRita

We've only had one MH, ie, our Hymer which we really like.

We aren't normally into "C" class coach builts in an shape or form, but we certainly could get into >>this one<<, no bother at all. :lol:

http://www.southdownsmotorcaravans.co.uk/stock/1508/pixindex.html

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## PhilK

*Hymer, waving and quality*

Hmmm, have just part exchanged our Hymer, our third new one on 8 years.
Many things have influenced us away from the brand. What we have experienced is a deterioration in quality of the units and a slow winding down of Hymer uk.
We have bought a Pilote. Clearly can't give a view on longevity, but quality,design,spec,value and dealer (SMC) are so far superb.

As for waving, I too have always waved in my Hymers and yes even the odd horse box.

Phil


----------



## Jezport

*Re: Hymer, waving and quality*



PhilK said:


> Hmmm, have just part exchanged our Hymer, our third new one on 8 years.
> Many things have influenced us away from the brand. What we have experienced is a deterioration in quality of the units and a slow winding down of Hymer uk.
> We have bought a Pilote. Clearly can't give a view on longevity, but quality,design,spec,value and dealer (SMC) are so far superb.
> 
> Phil


When we bought our Frankia we looked at lots of Burstners, Defleffs and an odd Hymer. We were looking at used vans and found that we couldn't find a layout that we liked in a Hymer and noticed that they hold their price better between 2 and 5 years than the others. We found the Burstners that we looked at had bits and pieces that were broken or not working and the newer ones were worse due to more plastic replacing metal and wood. The Defleffs had too many poor quality plastic components so was ruled out instantly.


----------



## Rosbotham

How much do Burstner charge for a headlight unit? Reports of Hymer fleecing their customers of £1500 for one means personally I wouldn't touch them with the proverbial bargepole.


----------



## 96299

JockandRita said:


> We've only had one MH, ie, our Hymer which we really like.
> 
> We aren't normally into "C" class coach builts in an shape or form, but we certainly could get into >>this one<<, no bother at all. :lol:
> 
> http://www.southdownsmotorcaravans.co.uk/stock/1508/pixindex.html
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.


Do you get the horses with that van Jock? :lol:

Steve


----------



## nicholsong

JockandRita said:


> We've only had one MH, ie, our Hymer which we really like.
> 
> We aren't normally into "C" class coach builts in an shape or form, but we certainly could get into >>this one<<, no bother at all. :lol:
> 
> http://www.southdownsmotorcaravans.co.uk/stock/1508/pixindex.html
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.


Not much point in turning that width cab into an 'A'' Class!

Not sure about 'Demo' if it was used for an 'Extended European Tour'!

Geoff


----------



## JockandRita

Chigman said:


> Do you get the horses with that van Jock? :lol:
> 
> Steve


I'll tell you what Steve, it's the poshest high spec horse box I've ever set eyes on. :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## lockkeeper

I have owned both Burstner and Hymer vans. My previous van was an 04 Burstner Elegance 680 and my current van is a 05 Hymer B 584

There are pros and cons in both. I would say that the interior cabinets and furnishings on the Burstner are marginally better as is the washroom. 

However the Hymer has many areas that are better. Things such as the opening windows on the Hymer means only one lever to move, on the Burstner there were 3 or 4 depending on the size of the window, on the Hymer the water pump is located in a well in the bottom of the water tank which allows oll the water to be used, on the Burstner there was always a couple on inches left when the bump stopped drawing water. Access to the engine is far better on the Hymer. The Hymer has Height adjustment on both front seats. The gas locker is better on the Hymer as the side opening door on the Burstner restricted the size of the rear of the two bottles. The heating distribution on the Hymer is a lot better than the Burstner although both use the same Truma 3402 unit

These are minor points and at the end of the day you have to decide on what suits your needs 

Don


----------



## Vanya

Burstner are currently the best-selling motorhome in Europe. They are number one in Germany, France, Norway and Sweden and comfortably outsell Hymer in all these markets as well as the UK!
They also have a full dealer network in the UK as opposed to Hymers single distributor - makes for more competition!!


----------



## jako999

Hi I have a Niesmann + Bischoff which we have now had for 3 years with no problems we did have a Hymer which was also great but after looking around for a new one we found the Niesmann quality was way better. After just comming back from Germany again off hols you find at least 75% of the vans out there to be either Niesmann + Bischoff, Concord or Carhago, they do like their vans out there and many are £200,000 plus. It all depends on budget but I think Hymey or if you can go for it have a look at a Niesmann.

Oh and I,m no snob I still call it a truck, I still empty the loo and I'll wave at any one, I've also got a Smart car and many Smart owners wave at each other to, its just nice to be friendly.


----------

